# Homemade laundry soap: need advice



## debbiebofjc (Jun 11, 2006)

I tried making homemade laundry soap. I used the recipe that was in Countryside magazine (1/3 bar Fels Naptha, 1/2 cup borax, 1/2 cup washing soda in 6 cups water).
I didn't re-read the instructions before I started, so I put the Fels Naptha, borax, and soda all in the water at once (supposed to dissolve the Fels first, then add the borax and soda).
Once it cooled, it gelled up like the recipe said, but it's kind of marbled-looking (white mixed with yellow) and has some greyish **** in the bottom.
Part of the problem may be that I used an old teflon-on-aluminum pot, where at least half of the old teflon is worn off (and particles still coming off).
Is it ok to use your regular cooking pots (stainless steel), or will the soap flavor get into your next batch of food?
Should I keep this weird-looking batch and use it, or dump it out and start over?
I did the math and this stuff will cost about 1 cent per load! (compared to at least 13 cents a load for store-bought stuff).


----------



## Baba (Aug 7, 2008)

Go ahead and use what you've made. Next time use Stainless Steel, the taste won't get into your food when you go to cook in it afterward.


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

You know, I don't dissolve mine at all - just throw 2 T of the mixed dry ingridients into the machine as it's filling. Less weight, less mess, less space....


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I used that same recipe because I like liquid detergent better. Mine is white/yellowish looking too. I can't really see into the bottom of my container as I used a cleaned out laundry detergent bottle. 

I'm going to try it tomorrow.

katlupe


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Fryegirl said:


> You know, I don't dissolve mine at all - just throw 2 T of the mixed dry ingridients into the machine as it's filling. Less weight, less mess, less space....


Same here.


----------



## Clementine (Dec 21, 2006)

Even when you make it properly, it is not translucent. It's thick and kind of gooey/slippery. It will marble like debbiebofjc said when you don't mix it as well. But it still should work just fine. I make it 5 gallons at a time, because I hate grating the soap. If you have one of those Downy ball things for softener, you can put some vinegar in it and toss it in the wash. With the homemade detergent and the vinegar, my clothes really come out clean and don't really smell like anything. Just clothes. :soap:


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi, I have a question about the homemade laundry soap.I'm sorry for high jacking the thread but I've been thinking of making the soap.
My question is:Has anyone had any allergic reactions to the soap? I have allergies to colors and fragances in soaps and shampoos and the like. And right now I use a dye free and purfume free laundy detirgent. Does any of the ingredents have things in them that might cause an allergic reaction? 
Thanks


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

squeezinby said:


> Hi, I have a question about the homemade laundry soap.I'm sorry for high jacking the thread but I've been thinking of making the soap.
> My question is:Has anyone had any allergic reactions to the soap? I have allergies to colors and fragances in soaps and shampoos and the like. And right now I use a dye free and purfume free laundy detirgent. Does any of the ingredents have things in them that might cause an allergic reaction?
> Thanks


I have allergic reactions to many soaps and detergents, and prior to using my homemade soap used the dye free, allergy free etc. type detergents. I've never had a reaction with my home made laundry soap, however, I use my homemade soap to grate, not the Zote, Fels Naptha or other type soaps that some people use. I'm not sure if that would make a difference. For my laundry soap, I use a bar that is made out of lard only and don't put in any essential oils. Apparently the Borax and Washing soda don't cause me any problems, but they probably wash out well unlike fragrances and other chemicals. I also use vinegar in my rinse water.

As far as dissolving the soap, I usually grate it the night before and put it in my pan of hot water and let sit overnight. It usually it only takes a few minutes of heating in the morning to finish dissolving. I also pour the mixture into bottles soon after mixing, as once it gels it's hard to get into the laundry bottles. I just leave them sitting out for the day, and shake occasionally.

I don't care for the dry mix as we have soft water, and it doesn't seem to always dissolve in the washer.

Dawn


----------



## debbiebofjc (Jun 11, 2006)

Dawn (halfpint), that's a good idea to let the bar soap sit overnight to start dissolving. I'll try that next time. I tried smashing up the Fels in a plastic bag with a hammer, but all that did was flatten it out. Maybe if I put it in the freezer first to harden, maybe it would break up when hammered? Or do I really need to grate it anyway? I guess the smaller the pieces are, the quicker it will melt.

I don't have allergies, but it seems like the Fels Naptha has a pretty strong scent. 
Maybe you could rub some on a small spot on your arm and see if it affects you?
I would think the borax and washing soda wouldn't irritate most people's skin, but you never know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

squeezinby said:


> Hi, I have a question about the homemade laundry soap.I'm sorry for high jacking the thread but I've been thinking of making the soap.
> My question is:Has anyone had any allergic reactions to the soap? I have allergies to colors and fragances in soaps and shampoos and the like. And right now I use a dye free and purfume free laundy detirgent. Does any of the ingredents have things in them that might cause an allergic reaction?
> Thanks


My mother had to buy expensive hypoallergenic soaps and laundry soap for years and years because the regular stuff broke her out in horrible oozing rashes. But she can use the homemade laundry soap just fine.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

> I don't have allergies, but it seems like the Fels Naptha has a pretty strong scent.


So true! I am not allergic, but I just cannot breathe around strong smelling perfumes or scents. Men's colognes do not seem to bother me and I don't know why. So when I brought the Fels Naptha I had to put it outside on my window sill wrapped in a plastic bag. After I used it, I put it back out there. So I figure the scent will not be quite so strong in the homemade detergent and I did not add essential oil to it either. Enough scent from the soap. But that is good idea to use homemade soap to make the detergent. And it will still have the same cleaning effect since halfpint has tried it. I wonder if it will work with any unscented bar soap. 

katlupe


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

halfpint said:


> I have allergic reactions to many soaps and detergents, and prior to using my homemade soap used the dye free, allergy free etc. type detergents. I've never had a reaction with my home made laundry soap, however, I use my homemade soap to grate, not the Zote, Fels Naptha or other type soaps that some people use. I'm not sure if that would make a difference. For my laundry soap, I use a bar that is made out of lard only and don't put in any essential oils. Apparently the Borax and Washing soda don't cause me any problems, but they probably wash out well unlike fragrances and other chemicals. I also use vinegar in my rinse water.
> 
> As far as dissolving the soap, I usually grate it the night before and put it in my pan of hot water and let sit overnight. It usually it only takes a few minutes of heating in the morning to finish dissolving. I also pour the mixture into bottles soon after mixing, as once it gels it's hard to get into the laundry bottles. I just leave them sitting out for the day, and shake occasionally.
> 
> ...


that is a good idea. since i don't like the smell of fels napth im going to look for lard soap to use instead.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

A 100% coconut oil soap, with zero superfatting works well, too. Very cleansing.

I have a question, though - I have only used the gel/dissolved soap, but am almost at the end. Can anyone tell me how well the powder works in a front loader? It is less work just to grind and mix...

Mary


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi,again,Would Ivory type soap work in place of Fells or zote in the mix? I use Ivory bar soap right now to bath with. Can I use it to make the laundry stuff?
Thanks


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

CountryWannabe said:


> A 100% coconut oil soap, with zero superfatting works well, too. Very cleansing.
> 
> I have a question, though - I have only used the gel/dissolved soap, but am almost at the end. Can anyone tell me how well the powder works in a front loader? It is less work just to grind and mix...
> 
> Mary


is superfatting bad in laundry soap? i just bought grandmas lye soap from http://www.sunflower-soap.com/ and it says their soap is superfatted. tyia.


----------



## Clementine (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, you can use Ivory soap instead of Fels Naptha. I would think you could use the lye soap too. I have known of people who use Ivory instead with good results. The Fels Naptha doesn't smell nearly as strong when you make up the laundry soap. And my clothes don't smell like Fels Naptha either. We always used the dye/perfume free before I making my own and we haven't had any problems. I also usually add several drops of essential oil (usually lemongrass) to the detergent also.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Dreamy said:


> is superfatting bad in laundry soap? i just bought grandmas lye soap from http://www.sunflower-soap.com/ and it says their soap is superfatted. tyia.



I honestly don't know. My feeling is that the superfatting is extra oils in the soap, which may be bad with the laundry. I have only used homemade soap, which I make with zero superfatting. I was following instructions that were on a soaping list I belong to. The reason they gave for coconut oil is it's cleansing properties... "I was just following orders" LOLOL :bouncy:

Mary


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

CountryWannabe said:


> I honestly don't know. My feeling is that the superfatting is extra oils in the soap, which may be bad with the laundry. I have only used homemade soap, which I make with zero superfatting. I was following instructions that were on a soaping list I belong to. The reason they gave for coconut oil is it's cleansing properties... "I was just following orders" LOLOL :bouncy:
> 
> Mary


thanks im going to give it a try, ill use clothes i don't care about in case.


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

I use the ivory soap and just use it as a dry powder also. Gets
our clothes very clean!


----------



## Little House (Nov 18, 2007)

CountryWannabe said:


> A 100% coconut oil soap, with zero superfatting works well, too. Very cleansing.
> 
> I have a question, though - I have only used the gel/dissolved soap, but am almost at the end. Can anyone tell me how well the powder works in a front loader? It is less work just to grind and mix...
> 
> Mary


I use homemade powder in my front loader with no problems, but my sister's front loader says not to use powder. (Mine says that it is OK.) I guess you should check your manual and see what it says.


----------

